

Guesswork (Apple, Netbook, Tablet, Gaming) - barry-cotter
http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-static/2009/07/guesswork.html

======
ZeroGravitas
I don't think this makes any sense for Apple (though it might for some other
companies).

The fundamental flaw is that people are already paying Apple quite tidy sums
for something that does the same task as a netbook. (I subscribe to the notion
that _net_ books should be permanently net-connected, so I'm talking iPhone,
not iPod Touch).

All the keyboard shenanigans doesn't sound like Apple at all, particularly
when you consider that they could have done exactly this with the iPhone but
haven't. In fact it seems they may have gone out of their way to stop
bluetooth keyboards (or alternative text entry devices) from working with the
iPhone.

------
enra
I don't agree with the gaming part. Pc/console grade games are not going run
that well in a tablet.

Even my new Macbook doesn't run World of Warcraft well enough for me to care
playing it. MMO:s are usually very high cpu/memory intensive games.

There could be some simpler games, similar to iPhone ones but I don't think a
tablet is going to be a major gaming platform anytime soon.

~~~
roc
A hypothetical tablet would offer performance more in-line with a game console
than a laptop (with comparable specs). The hardware configuration would be
fixed and code would be purpose-built for it.

Though I do agree that his 'gaming as killer app' thought is off. Gaming would
be _big_, just as it is on the iphone. But it's a different type of gaming and
it's not going to overshadow the popularity of simply more-comfortable
computing everywhere you don't have a proper desk.

I do agree with the other commentor that there's no way a physical keyboard or
haptic nonsense goes in. They're going to sell it as something that is
'entirely new'. Not an ipod, not a laptop -- certainly not a netbook. (It's
clear they think that whole device class is stigmatized.)

They _may_ allow their bluetooth keyboard to work with it, but it'd be an
optional peripheral at best. I'd be surprised if there was even a kick-stand
in the core product.

------
cesare
I was already expecting to see such tablet (basically a bigger iPod Touch)
when the iPhone 3GS came out.

And I completely agree that it makes much more sense than a Netbook for Apple.

